# Info / Experience with Diamond International



## efjo2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Any comments or information on Diamond International Inc. Resorts and
Premiere Vacation Club in particular that was taken over by them when ILX went bankrupt about 2 years ago.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 21, 2012)

*I am a member*



efjo2 said:


> Any comments or information on Diamond International Inc. Resorts and
> Premiere Vacation Club in particular that was taken over by them when ILX went bankrupt about 2 years ago.



What would you like to know?


----------



## efjo2 (Aug 23, 2012)

csalter2 said:


> What would you like to know?



Thanks for response.  Hopes someone reports any positive or negative feedback.
We are members and want to sell because our traveling style has changed but everyone is badmouthing them there is not a great market.  We have always had a good experience and have used 3 of our Resorts.  
We have very low points but you can still have a nice vacation.  Are the low points a plus or negative for resale?
Also, was interested if anyone else had tried to sell or give away;  If it was possible and if so any problems.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 23, 2012)

The worst part seems to be that Diamond makes it very hard to sell. You first need to clearly establish what you have to sell. It may or may not be the points - often it is only a deeded use at your home resort and keeping the points requires the buyer/taker to pay for conversion to points all over again. You need to find out what you have, what you can sell and what other expenses may be attached before you can make a real offer to a potential new owner. 

Good luck. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## efjo2 (Aug 25, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> The worst part seems to be that Diamond makes it very hard to sell. You first need to clearly establish what you have to sell. It may or may not be the points - often it is only a deeded use at your home resort and keeping the points requires the buyer/taker to pay for conversion to points all over again. You need to find out what you have, what you can sell and what other expenses may be attached before you can make a real offer to a potential new owner.
> 
> Good luck. Hope it works out for you.



Thanks.  That clears up some of the problems I see posted and maybe negative reviews but we have checked and all we need to do is a Quit Claim deed (we would use a service that would escrow money etc. like with a house closing) and pay the the transfer fee and they would have the same benefits we have. Diamond also indicated they could combine/trade with other Diamond properties.  Are they not truthful or is that a possibility?

We have used ours and enjoyed to resorts we stayed in which have been good so still not sure why everything is so negative which does make it hard to even give it away.
It does seem that most of the groups are in the East and not as many focused on the west where we are so they would always have to use an exchange, I guess.
I have looked on EBay and there do not seem to be near as many timeshares listed as TUG says and a lot of them are dealers or individuals with numerous ones to sell and very high priced or rental weeks.  I will auction there after we get back from another vacation we are taking.  
Thanks for reading my rambling reply but these are just things on my mind.
I still have so much to learn.


----------



## JulieAB (Aug 25, 2012)

I couldn't even give away my points. No one wants Diamond cuz the fees are too high. I deeded it back to Diamond and never looked back!


----------



## efjo2 (Aug 26, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> I couldn't even give away my points. No one wants Diamond cuz the fees are too high. I deeded it back to Diamond and never looked back!



Thanks.  Did that work and they accepted it?  I'd like more details. Thanks again, there may be hope!


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Easy to rid yourself of your points*

If you have paid for your DRI points and no longer want them, all you have to do is not pay your maintenance fees and you will be rid of them. They will send you a later and take them away. Look at your documents and it states it there.  They key is that you cannot have any loans on them.


----------



## JulieAB (Aug 26, 2012)

efjo2 said:


> Thanks.  Did that work and they accepted it?  I'd like more details. Thanks again, there may be hope!



Do a search for diamond deed back and you'll find several threads.  Here's one where I mentioned my experience and the phone number to call.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152211&highlight=diamond+deed+back


----------



## efjo2 (Aug 26, 2012)

csalter2 said:


> If you have paid for your DRI points and no longer want them, all you have to do is not pay your maintenance fees and you will be rid of them. They will send you a later and take them away. Look at your



I don't think so with our Diamond contract.  We have a deeded lot and the points come with that each year and we have to pay the maintenance fee as long as we have the deed.  But thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 26, 2012)

csalter2 said:


> If you have paid for your DRI points and no longer want them, all you have to do is not pay your maintenance fees and you will be rid of them. They will send you a later and take them away. Look at your documents and it states it there.  They key is that you cannot have any loans on them.



If it's trust points then you can have your membership cancelled by not paying your fee's. I'm not 100% certain if the trust ownership can be as easily cancelled if it's an ownership in the trust and not just a cancellable membership. Since we don't own a trust membership I'm not a reliable source as I don't have the documents. I would assume there's a difference between a membership in one of the trusts and actuall ownership of a trust interest, which may be confusing when reading documents or establishing exactly what can or can not be cancelled. 

If it's a deeded week that's in THE Club, your membership in THE Club can be cancelled for nonpayment of the membership fee's but you still own the underlying deeded week. A deeded week will be foreclosed on instead of terminated like a membership.


----------



## efjo2 (Aug 27, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> Do a search for diamond deed back and you'll find several threads.  Here's one where I mentioned my experience and the phone number to call.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152211&highlight=diamond+deed+back



Thanks.  I have looked it up and will pursue that information even though customer service has told me they no longer do buy backs.  
I was hoping you just sent in your deed properly registered and they had to accept it.  Our fees are paid and no loan, we just want to get rid of it.


----------



## efjo2 (Aug 27, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> If it's trust points then you can have your membership cancelled by not paying your fee's.
> 
> If it's a deeded week that's in THE Club, your membership in THE Club can be cancelled for nonpayment of the membership fee's but you still own the underlying deeded week. A deeded week will be foreclosed on instead of terminated like a membership.



Thanks for reply. We don't want our credit damaged by foreclosure so we are trying to sell/give away or pursueing any other method like mentioned in post from JulieAB above.  I will probably be asking questions when I start to post on EBay since I have never done that either but it won't be until we are back from a trip.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2012)

They have to say they will accept it in order for that to work. You can't just send a deed to anyone with the expectation that it will be accepted. That would be like picking a random name from the phone book and sending it to them.

Sometimes, though, policies change. For instance, they may open the floodgate of accepting deedbacks if the sales department runs low on inventory. Otoh, if they have a glut (like at Point at Poipu) they can shut down accepting them. What has worked for some TUGgers is to call and ask if they are accepting deedbacks. If they say ,"no", call back next week. Talk to someone else, ask again.

Good luck

Jim


----------



## artringwald (Aug 27, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> If it's a deeded week that's in THE Club, your membership in THE Club can be cancelled for nonpayment of the membership fee's but you still own the underlying deeded week. A deeded week will be foreclosed on instead of terminated like a membership.



If it's a deeded week that's in THE Club, it should be much easier to give away or sell the deed. THE Club points won't transfer to the new owner, but there are still people looking for deals on deeded weeks.


----------



## JulieAB (Aug 27, 2012)

efjo2 said:


> Thanks.  I have looked it up and will pursue that information even though customer service has told me they no longer do buy backs.
> I was hoping you just sent in your deed properly registered and they had to accept it.  Our fees are paid and no loan, we just want to get rid of it.



The key is calling loss mitigation and pleading your case. It's much cheaper for them to accept your deedback than to foreclose.  

You don't want them to BUY it back, you want them to TAKE it back, that might be another key point to getting them to accept it.


----------



## efjo2 (Aug 27, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> The key is calling loss mitigation and pleading your case. It's much cheaper for them to accept your deedback than to foreclose.
> You don't want them to BUY it back, you want them to TAKE it back, that might be another key point to getting them to accept it.



Right On! This and all the above are great ideas. We are going to give it another try then I can update how it worked for others who are interested
Thanks a bunch to everyone.


----------

